# Freshwater Moray Eels?



## devilscheer1856 (May 18, 2006)

So my fiance decided he was going to get a "freshwater" moray eel and put it in with my Oscars. I started doing some investigating and found out that "freshwater" moray eels actually prefer slightly brackish to marine water. The eel is pretty bad @$$ and the Oscars are absolutely beautiful so preferably I'd like to keep both without having to get a new tank. However, I want both species to have an environment that is appropriate. So I have two questions: 1. Does anyone have experience with "freshwater" moray eels that can give me advice on how to give them the best quality care? and 2. Are Oscars able to thrive is slightly brackish water?


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

Fire eel's are pretty neat looking.I had one with my piranhas but one day he got a little to far from safety,and now no more.
But I would think with a oscar the eel would have a better chance,and wouldn't hurt your oscar.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

There are two things sold as "freshwater moray eels". The first are actual Moray juveniles, which sometimes are collected in estuaries. These really are Morays, and will eventually require full salt water. These would be fairly aggressive, and a danger to the Oscars, which wouldn't really like the brackish conditions.

The second are the Synbranchid eels, also known as Swamp Eels. _Synbranchus marmoratus _is often sold as a Freshwater Moray, though they lack the teeth of those fish. They actually can live in fresh or brackish water. They are not as nasty as true Morays, but the Oscars would see them as great big worms. I would be more concerned about the Cichlids going after them than the other way around.

Fire Eels are Mastacembalid eels, and have a relatively small mouth.


----------

